# T4 twinscroll manifold



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

After a nice one such as 6 boost, sinco, raw brokerage, full race etc

Ideally with a downpipe to suit a PTE 6266 vband exhaust outlet and wastegate (non-screamer) to save me the fabrication.

Needs to be properly done keeping the pulses separate all the way to the wastegate.


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

Whifbitz do a really nice twinscroll manifold, got one on mine, it's a work of art.

Garage Whifbitz T4 Twin Wastegate RB25 & RB26 "Billet" Manifold - Garage Whifbitz


----------

